# g'day



## Maharg (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi all, I have recently found this forum while doing a search for aircraft blueprints.
I have been interested in WW2 Aircraft for ages. I am a keen modeller and collector of reference data. Though from what I have seen so far my attempts have been meager at the least.  

I am currently cleaning and sorting 6,000+ P-40 factory drawings into a set of modelling plans (I dont need nuts and bolts ). Then I plan to build a 1/16th scale model of the p-40M, RAAF Kittyhawk III.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 20, 2007)

hey mate!


The P 40 sounds quite a task, best of luck with it8)


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 20, 2007)

Very cool Maharg! What colour scheme/ squadron do you have in mind?
Welcome.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome to the site.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome....


----------



## Maharg (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome gents.

Heinz, its a huge task m8. All the drawings are only labled by roll letter and number, so far I have cleaned them all and i'm currently re-naming them with their factory drawing number and name. 4,000 to go. 

Wildcat, I haven't decided yet. But, she will be RAAF PTO.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2007)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome to the site Maharg, from another newbee. What are you going to build this P-40 out of?


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 23, 2007)

Be sure to check out my thread on the artisan who built a large scale model of the P51 and F4U out of the origional blueprints........ in metal!!!!!!


----------



## Maharg (Apr 24, 2007)

@ DOUGRD multimedia M8, mainly laminated cardstock with whatever is needed for structural integrity (ally, brass, litho plate, plastic, piano wire etc.)
@syscom3 I had a look but couldn't find it in your threads, can you give me a link please.  
If its Rojas Bazan's work. I wish


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the site and good luck with your project.


----------

